# Billberry alloy cleaner



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BILBERRY-...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=110935859876&ps=54

Anyone rate this product? Looks good for the price.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

I rate it, just about to order another bottle, very good for the price mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

imo theres better out there - there is a lot of threads on here (in the wheels section) regarding bilberry with a wealth of info on it :thumb:


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

Eric the Red said:


> I rate it, just about to order another bottle, very good for the price mate


 How long does it last?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Curcelli said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BILBERRY-...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=110935859876&ps=54
> 
> Anyone rate this product? Looks good for the price.


used to be raved about years ago but not anymore,better cheaper stuff around nowadays


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

R0B said:


> used to be raved about years ago but not anymore,better cheaper stuff around nowadays


 Any links? Or names?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Curcelli said:


> How long does it last?


Depends how often you use it! 

Dilute 1 : 5 and it lasts quite a while. I use it only on moderately soiled wheels. Beyond that and I use either a stronger cleaner or straight to IronX.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Curcelli said:


> Any links? Or names?


Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/AS Smart Wheels :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.espumadirect.co.uk/espum...aner-detergent-concentrate-heavy-duty-strong-


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I have always used Bilberry on my wheels, I bought 1 litre of it just after joining this very forum. I still have some left in the bottle and when its gone I intend to get some more. The hogs hair brushes in the link look OK actually so in effect its a pretty good price.


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Good stuff and what a smell.That price is shocking. You can get 5 litres for £18 Simple maths and saving


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

R5 MEE said:


> Good stuff and what a smell.That price is shocking. You can get 5 litres for £18 Simple maths and saving


or, a 5L of autosmart smart wheels for similar money, that then dilutes down..

or even better and cheaper, seal the wheels and maintain with soapy water and brushes..


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Bilberry is very economical and works well. Surprising how one moment a product is raved about so much then totally shot down and few weeks later.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Smithey1981 said:


> Bilberry is very economical and works well. Surprising how one moment a product is raved about so much then totally shot down and few weeks later.


not really weeks later in Bilberrys case is it,not been flavour of the month for along time

Things move on and theirs better value around now.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

How does this compared to AF's wheel cleaner?

Edit: ive never used both


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nearly out but I think I am gonna replace with smart wheels 
Hate the smell of it


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> or, a 5L of autosmart smart wheels for similar money, that then dilutes down..
> 
> or even better and cheaper, seal the wheels and maintain with soapy water and brushes..


Yep soapy water and a bit of citrus pre wash bilberry is more for other people's cars that arnt sealed or when you do a dull decon before a seal


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

1 Litre is lasting me ages as I didn't realise that using it everytime I wash my car, it would strip the wheel sealant even at 1:8 
I like it, but I also don't mind Astonish Wheel cleaner for 99p too


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Nally, AS's Smart Wheels is gross, burns when you inhale and stings like a hornet if the wind catches it and gets in your eyes!!!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Everyone raved about it, I bought it. I didn't think it performed nearly half as good as AG wheel cleaner but that stuff was strong so needed to try something that wouldn't strip the paint off with continous use. 

I find it's not bad diluted at 5:1 or less but any more and it isn't great at doing what you want it to do. 

I will be onto smart wheels next as the more autosmart products I try the more I like and it's always very economical. The billbery is pretty economical a liter has lasted me a while.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

I really like the billberry wheel cleaner. It smells so good and gives a nice finish.


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

This is great stuff, I also use it for cleaning engine bays...much cheaper buying in bulk
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...bilberry-wheel-cleaner-5-litre-/prod_504.html


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

ottostein said:


> Nally, AS's Smart Wheels is gross, burns when you inhale and stings like a hornet if the wind catches it and gets in your eyes!!!


I think bilberry is it gives me a headake would sooner sniff fall out remover


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> 1 Litre is lasting me ages as I didn't realise that using it everytime I wash my car, it would strip the wheel sealant even at 1:8
> I like it, but I also don't mind Astonish Wheel cleaner for 99p too


Think you would be safe at that dilution ( depending on what Los you use and how often)

It will reduce your Lsp tho


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

LSP?
I'm going of what I've been told, wash with shampoo.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been using Bilberry for ages, get excellent results on my alloys at 1:4 dilution.

When my initial 1L bottle ran out, I switched to Autosmart Smart Wheels, which is also excellent. My only reason for switching was that Smart Wheels was far more economical (got 5L for less than the price of 2L of Bilberry).

For those who can't get or don't want to buy Smart Wheels in 5L or larger sizes, then I can definitely recommend Bilberry.

Should add, neither product has compromised the sealant on my rims.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Iv found Bilberry cleans really well, I dilute 1:4 once the fk1000p protection starts to fade on my alloys. I would recommend it :wave:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

gerz1873 said:


> Iv found Bilberry cleans really well, I dilute 1:4 once the fk1000p protection starts to fade on my alloys. I would recommend it :wave:


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

How do Af imperial and billberry compared in cleaning power ect ect and all round product?


----------



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

not to bad, but if the wheels are heavily soiled, use something like Orchard County Iron Cleanse, works a treat!


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

I love the stuff, took about half a year to get through 1L which was then diluted 1:5. I find it works well and much cheaper than jumping straight to fallout remover. 

However i will confess, ive now got 5L of autobrite Very cherry (non acid) to go try. Im expecting similar results but cant really comment yet. Looking forward to trying though


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

gerz1873 said:


> Iv found Bilberry cleans really well, I dilute 1:4 once the fk1000p protection starts to fade on my alloys. I would recommend it :wave:


Do you mean you don't need to use the wheel cleaner at all as long as fk1000p is strong? How long would that be? 4 months for double coat?

Would a dilution between 1/8 and 1/10 be ok for fresh applied fk1000p, or would it remove it?

Sry for bombing with questions, but this is the exact combo I am thinking of using, and I wouldn't want to remove the wax while cleaning the wheels...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you only need soapy water for sealed / waxed wheels


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for your reply 

Does this mean that the use of one product (protection/wheel cleaner) somewhat negates the use of the other?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

in way yes, sealing your wheels should make them easier to clean - without harsh chemicals..
give the wheels a deep clean every so often and re-seal..


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> in way yes, sealing your wheels should make them easier to clean - without harsh chemicals..
> give the wheels a deep clean every so often and re-seal..


Totally agree

I seal my wheels twice a year, and only ever use soapy water to clean mine


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

thanks guys, I'll follow your advice :thumb:

that's how I've been cleaning so far, and it seems it doesn't need to change


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I use AS SW at 10:1 and it cleans superb very economical too.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

If you seal your wheels then just use the wash water if you have any left over from your main wash to clean them.


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

that's exactly what I've been doing  thnx!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

R0B said:


> used to be raved about years ago but not anymore





Smithey1981 said:


> Surprising how one moment a product is raved about so much then totally shot down and few weeks later.





R0B said:


> not really weeks later in Bilberrys case is it,not been flavour of the month for along time





Guitarjon said:


> Everyone raved about it, I bought it. I didn't think it performed nearly half as good as AG wheel cleaner but that stuff was strong so needed to try something that wouldn't strip the paint off with continous use.


Folks, one thing you need to be aware of is that VP Bilberry ISN'T the original formula product... they moved to a different, less effective (IMO) product in 2010.

If you want the excellent, original formula Bilberry you need to look for Angelwax Bilberry... I've no link to the company, just a satisfied customer. Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

AG make a good acid based wheel cleaner


----------



## V40TC (May 5, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150844091682?
bargaintastic


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

V40TC said:


> bargaintastic


5 litres of VP for £30 against 5 litres of Angelwax Original for £25 (posted)

Bargainnottastic :lol:


----------



## V40TC (May 5, 2011)

I've ordered both to see what I prefer 
Thanks for the pointer


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Espuma revolution is £18 for 5 litres atm and a great cleaner


----------

